

Rate my app: Costpad.com - Community shared prices - hypest
http://costpad.com

======
forgotmypasswd
Maybe I'm just ethnocentric, but I don't like all the foreign (greek?) text.
It confuses me. When I click the english flag, it doesn't make the greek go
away.

~~~
hypest
Yes, it's greek :). Your not ethnocentric by the way. The national flags let
you switch the UI language. Foreign products/purchases/shops will not be
change/translated. Not all features are implemented yet though: in the future,
these "overseas" items (shops and purchases) will be filtered by the distance
of your reference locations.

